# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Φορτιστές κινητών και πρόβλημα

## diskjohn

Καλημέρα έχω 2 φορτιστές  huawei 5v-1A , βάζοντας τα παιδιά τα κινητά να φορτίζουν  δεν φορτίζουν σχεδόν ποτέ έβαλα ένα usb doctor ενδιάμεσα να δω τη βγάζει τραβάει  και είδα ότι δίνει από 4,98-5,01v και 0,19-0,22Α   αυτό δεν είναι παράξενο στα ΑMper  έχουνε χαλάσει οι φορτιστές  κάποια βοήθεια , διότι δεν έιχα κάνει και κάποια μέτρηση πριν για να έχω εικόνα  ευχαριστώ

----------


## elektronio

Το ρεύμα είναι κάτι που παρέχεται όταν ζητηθεί. Επομένως η μέτρηση που έκανες δεν βγάζει ασφαλές συμπέρασμα στο τι φταίει.
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τους φορτιστές με κάτι άλλο ή έστω μια αντίσταση για να δεις αν δίνουν παραπάνω ρεύμα. Πιθανόν να φταίνε τα κινητά ή οι μπαταρίες τους.
Με άλλο φορτιστή φορτίζουν;

----------


## diskjohn

Καλημέρα Μαρκο ναι όταν τα βάλω σε powerbank φορτίζει πολύ ποιο γρήγορα και το Α πάει μέχρι και 0,92  στο όργανο .

----------


## Sakan89

Το καλώδιο απο τους φορτιστές είναι  αποσπώμενο ?  Δοκίμασες με κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο  τον φορτιστή  να δεις το ρεύμα που τραβάει? Πολλές φορές το καλώδιο προκαλεί τέτοια προβλήματα .

----------


## Ste7ios

Αν το καλώδιο δεν είναι σωστό, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του USB, θα σου δίνει ελάχιστο ρεύμα για ασφάλεια. Το μέγιστο ρεύμα που ορίζεται από το πρωτοκολλο θα το πάρεις μόνο αφού φορτιστής και κινητό μιλήσουν.

Αν το συνδέσεις στον υπολογιστή, το κινητό το βλέπει ο υπολογιστής; Αν όχι τότε έχεις σίγουρα ένα λάθος καλώδιο...

----------


## diskjohn

Καλό μεσημέρι , το θέμα είναι οτι και στο pc βλέπονται τα κινητά  με τα καλώδια και οι δύο φορτιστές ειναι απο τα τηλέφωνα τα δικά τους   , θα το παλέψω να δω ,παράγγειλα ένα γνήσιο  να δω αν τελικά είναι θέμα φορτιστή η μπαταρίας

----------


## nick1974

η μπαταρια θελει reset.
σπανια περιπτωση αλλα αν οι φορτιστες και τα καλωδια ειναι οκ τοτε ειναι το μονο που σου μενει.
reset μπαταριας κανεις με android εφαρμογη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

diskjohn (12-08-19)

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα ποια εφαρμογή έχεις δουλέψει?

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπέρα ποια εφαρμογή έχεις δουλέψει?



δε θυμαμαι, δυο φορες το χω κανει, μια φορα που οντως λυθηκε το προβλημα και μια φορα σε δικο μου κινητο... χωρις λογο...
Λογικα ειχα tag-αρει reset battery

----------


## nestoras

Νίκο, λέει ότι απο το powerbank φορτιζει γρηγορα (920mA), οποτε δε νομίζω να φταίει η μπαταρια. Φαντάζομαι οτι ο φορτιστης δεν "τα βρισκει" με το κινητο στο negotiation για το max ρευμα φορτισης. Αυτο γινεται μεσω αντιστασεων στα pins data+ και data- .
Μπορει να φταιει το καλωδιο ή ο φορτιστής. Το τηλεφωνο φαινεται να ειναι εντάξει απο τη στιγμη που φορτιζει στα 920mA απο το powerbank.

----------


## alpha uk

Open bootloader (go to recovery) and clear the cache  three times(only the cache) reboot and full change the battery

----------


## diskjohn

καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά , τελικά πήρα δύο φορτιστές γνήσιους και τώρα φορτίζουν  τα κινητά μια χαρά ,οπότε το θέμα είναι ότι τα παιδιά πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι δεν αφήνουμε τους φορτιστές μετά το πέρας στην πρίζα για ώρες   , ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις όλους σας

----------


## antonis_p

Δηλαδή τώρα, με τους γνήσιους, με πόσα A φορτίζουν τα κινητά;

----------


## diskjohn

Χαίρεται Αντώνη τώρα έβαλα ένα κινητό και είδα ότι τραβάει 0,98-1,00 Α  με σχέση τα 0,22  που δίνανε οι άλλοι φορτιστές

----------

antonis_p (16-08-19)

----------

